# How long till I feed my bm elong fish?



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

hey all, I have a 10 g. I'm going to buy some feeders and will quaratine them. What are main thing's I should look for. To make sure the feeder's are healthy enough to put in the main tank?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Gerrad said:


> hey all, I have a 10 g. I'm going to buy some feeders and will quaratine them. What are main thing's I should look for. To make sure the feeder's are healthy enough to put in the main tank?


I would treat the tank with malafix and pimafix and wait at least a month before feeding them to your Elong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

IMO I would try to avoid feeding feeders at all. Try and switch your black mask elong to prepared foods such as tilapia and raw shrimp. If you HAVE no other choice and think he is starving and looking weak I would feed him something other than goldies such as convict or guppy fry. You should quaranteen them for approx. 2 weeks by the above methods that Feefa stated.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I probably shouldn't feed him feeder's at all. But, I want to see him chase and devour the live fish!
I'll quaratine the feeder's. Look for flashing, white eye's, bloody gill's, whatever out of the normal. 
I've tried to feed him frozen shrimp. He won't even mouth a piece. I've been feeding him frozen silverside's. He love's them.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> Yea, I probably shouldn't feed him feeder's at all. But, I want to see him chase and devour the live fish!
> I'll quaratine the feeder's. Look for flashing, white eye's, bloody gill's, whatever out of the normal.
> I've tried to feed him frozen shrimp. He won't even mouth a piece. I've been feeding him frozen silverside's. He love's them.


hey man your elongatus is the same as my manuelli it won't eat any kind of dead food except silversides so what i do, i stuff the silversides with spectrum pellets and hikari gold pellets, it eats whole and doesn't make a mess and it's getting good nutrition


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Silversides and smelt for my elong. He loves both of them. If you want to see a piranha eat feeders go to youtube. I do the same as manuelmedina with putting some pellets in the silversides. Mine dont like shrimp either. Just stick to the basics if you want a healthy fish.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

yea, so I bought some feeder's yesterday. I think there rosie's or something. Some are pink and some are gray. I bought some pimafix and some melafix. 
What I've been thinking is. If I do use the medication's that I bought. And, then feed my bl mk elong the fish. Will he be effected by the medication, the feeder's went through to become healthy? 
I have frozen silversides. I usually break a piece off, from the whole brick that it come's in. Then take the frozen silversides, and put them in a plastic cup. Then run them under warm water. It thaw's them out nice. But, they tend to be mushy (thawed silversides) if i use to hot of water. 
Do you guy's take off the head of the silverside and then stuff with pellet's? My elong like's the head's. I do have some hikari pellet's. 
I use to feed my rb's, fresh tilapia and shrimp. They loved it. I've never feed my elong that same stuff. I think I will try with him. 
Hey lo4life! My bl mask elong is getting his black on his gill plate's. Is this happening to your elong, too?


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got my BM elong from aquascape and it ate a shrimp the very next day. In my experience I had more luck with him eating the frozen shrimp in front of me than feeders at first but now he even comes at me when hes hungry. You might have to hide or somthing if you want to see him chase down a fish if hes not that comfortable yet.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea he does have some black on his gill plate. It is really noticeable in the morning after the lights have been out for a long time. Mines deff a silver though not a BM.. Fight the urge to feed them nasty fish to your elong.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> yea, so I bought some feeder's yesterday. I think there rosie's or something. Some are pink and some are gray. I bought some pimafix and some melafix.
> What I've been thinking is. If I do use the medication's that I bought. And, then feed my bl mk elong the fish. Will he be effected by the medication, the feeder's went through to become healthy?
> I have frozen silversides. I usually break a piece off, from the whole brick that it come's in. Then take the frozen silversides, and put them in a plastic cup. Then run them under warm water. It thaw's them out nice. But, they tend to be mushy (thawed silversides) if i use to hot of water.
> Do you guy's take off the head of the silverside and then stuff with pellet's? My elong like's the head's. I do have some hikari pellet's.
> ...


i 
i do cut the silversides in half and remove the half with the head and stuff the other side, my manuelli likes the heads as well but i am sure iyour elong will eat the silversides without the heads


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

yea, I'm not going to feed my bm elong the feeder's. The 10g tank look's dirty and there dying left and right. 
Actually, my elong is pretty comfortable in eating a live fish. At, least I think so. Last sat, I had bought a baby red oscar. I had him in the 10g, before I bought the feeder's. I then decided that I don't really care for the oscar. So, on sunday I put the red oscar, in the same tank as my elong. 
At, first my elong was freaking out. Like, who the hell is this in my tank! The oscar swam around and my elong went to investigate. The oscar lunged at my elong a few time's. My elong did nothing. Then finally my elong bit the oscar a bunch of time's. Ate, all his fin's off, to the meat. And, twice he took a big bite, on the red oscar's stomach. Awesome! The oscar was swimming like a gimp. I felt bad and I changed my mind. I didn't want my elong to get sick. So, I took out the oscar. 
I bet though, if I left the oscar in the tank. My elong would probably have finished him off and devour him. 
I think I'm just going to feed him raw fish,shrimp and silversides.


----------

